

Fun with gradient masks and the iOS 7 status bar. - nrj
https://nrj.io/fun-with-gradient-masks-and-the-ios-7-status-bar

======
thomasfl
I'd love to see this article for web developers as well. The new iOS version
is reducing the gap between native and web apps in many ways.

